# What's the bird that delivers babies?



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2009)

Well...

What's the bird that delivers babies?


----------



## Jarhed (Apr 28, 2009)

The Stork...


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, what's the bird that prevents babies?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2009)

The swallow!


Damn I kill me!


----------



## ROID (Apr 28, 2009)

that's a good one. I'm stealing it


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll sue!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 28, 2009)

The White Stork, not the Oriental White Stork or the Wooly-Necked Stork, the White Stork.  Because they nest on rooftops, parents not wanting to tell their child they came about because daddy shoved his throbbing purple headed phallus in mommas pulsating reddish-pink vulva and then they came plopping out like a fat pink bloody turd 9 month's later, would instead say the stork dropped you through the chimney.  Also, Jerome is darker skinned because momma hadn't called a chimney sweep in many month's before he was dropped so now he is stained in soot from his drop, and not because momma screwed Mr. Jangles the milk man.....


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

maniclion said:


> The White Stork, not the Oriental White Stork or the Wooly-Necked Stork, the White Stork.  Because they nest on rooftops, parents not wanting to tell their child they came about because daddy shoved his throbbing purple headed phallus in mommas pulsating reddish-pink vulva and then they came plopping out like a fat pink bloody turd 9 month's later, would instead say the stork dropped you through the chimney.  Also, Jerome is darker skinned because momma hadn't called a chimney sweep in many month's before he was dropped so now he is stained in soot from his drop, and not because momma screwed Mr. Jangles the milk man.....



 Brillant

Im stealing that one.


----------



## nkira (Apr 29, 2009)

maniclion said:


> The White Stork, not the Oriental White Stork or the Wooly-Necked Stork, the White Stork.  Because they nest on rooftops, parents not wanting to tell their child they came about because daddy shoved his throbbing purple headed phallus in mommas pulsating reddish-pink vulva and then they came plopping out like a fat pink bloody turd 9 month's later, would instead say the stork dropped you through the chimney.  Also, Jerome is darker skinned because momma hadn't called a chimney sweep in many month's before he was dropped so now he is stained in soot from his drop, and not because momma screwed Mr. Jangles the milk man.....


----------

